# Breaking: 2011 Bmw 5-Series sedan sold out in all markets



## BMW 3-SERIES (Jun 8, 2007)

Well the 5-Series is and always was class leader - Second comes E-Class than the A6.


----------



## ProRail (May 31, 2006)

tim330i said:


> BMW has just announced that it has sold out the 2011 5-Series sedan in all markets, forcing its customers to wait up to four months for deliveries.
> 
> Apparently this came after second quarter sales of the manufacturers' BMW, Mini, and Rolls-Royce vehicles are in line with the 14 percent gain in the first quarter, at least according to Ian Robertson, BMW's sales chief. Bmw is now focusing on profitability as Mercedes-Benz and Audi step up efforts to take market share. For those who don't know, the 2011 5-Series starts at $44,500 in the United States and shares as much as 70 percent of its technology with the 7-Series, which is priced from $70,150. Bmw is planning to deliver at least 1.3 million units this year after it sold 1.29 million back in 2009. This means that the Bavarian manufacturer will overtake Audi, who is trying to break the 1 million sales target this year, after in 2009 sold 'only' 949,729 units.
> 
> Source - http://www.4wheelsnews.com/breaking-2011-bmw-5-series-sedan-sold-out-in-all-markets/


Well, I guess people are smarter than is generally presumed. Who knew?


----------



## BayAreaBimmer (Dec 30, 2010)

5 series ftw


----------

